
Run Mac OS X on an Eee PC - Wired How-To Wiki - Anon84
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Run_Mac_OS_X_on_an_Eee_PC
======
iuguy
Why? It's barely functional?

~~~
pmjordan
My guess: because they can.

